# Second Nature Aromatics



## Deda (Aug 11, 2010)

I just found this site last night.

Second Nature Aromatics

No clue as to the quality or service, but the prices are good.
I ordered the sample sniffs and if I like them I'll order the 1# bottles to try out.
They do belong to the Soap Guild, if you're a member there go log into the member area and get the coupon code.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the link!  I love sniffy sample.  They are great for CPHP.  I ordered three sets.      I'll have lots of individual bars to try.  They do have good prices so I hope I love them.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 11, 2010)

I just ordered 30 as well.

1.	Anise
2.	Asian Fantasy
3.	Berry floral
4.	Blueberry floral
5.	Black currant
6.	Brandy
7.	Cassia
8.	Celtic twilight
9.	Cinnapear
10.	Cinnamon poached pears
11.	Citrus sunrise
12.	Cool summer night
13.	Citrus spice
14.	gardenia
15.	Cucumber cream
16.	Dracula
17.	Flowers in the mist
18.	Flowers  of the nile
19.	Frosted lavender
20.	Geranium
21.	Honeysuckle
22.	Middle east
23.	Peach petal
24.	Vanilla floral
25.	Winter snow
26.	Ylang ylang
27.	Rosewood
28.	Forest air
29.	Northwoods
30.	Secret garden


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 12, 2010)

Oooh Celtic Twilight sounds intriguing.  So do Forest Air and NorthWoods.  Will you give us a review when you get them??  Pretty please


----------



## agriffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, great pricing!  Let us know how they are.  I might have to order a couple.


----------



## Deda (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Guys, I just got an email from Second Nature.  They said they had lots of requests for samples recently and have run low on a few samples, they said they would ship on Monday.  

Are you all ordering their Sniffs?

Well, it's only samples, and free shipping at that.  So I say fine, I can wait a couple of days, especially when they send a personal email telling me it going to delay a bit.  I'm liking their customer service already.  Anyone else get a similar email?


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 13, 2010)

I got the same e-mail.  I don't mind the wait and I do appreciate the update from them.  Hope the sniffs are great!


----------



## honor435 (Aug 18, 2010)

im ordering some too!


----------



## honor435 (Aug 18, 2010)

do they sell any smaller than 12oz?


----------



## honor435 (Aug 23, 2010)

did you get them yet? I ordered some, cant wait.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 23, 2010)

I just got my sniffs in the mail today, but unfortunately, I have a sinus and ear infection so I don't think I should be sniffing a bunch of FOs with this headache.  Maybe tomorrow I'll feel up to it.  I really want to sniff. :cry:


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 23, 2010)

I got mine today. Nothing knocked my socks off, but sniffing 100 fo's a year for 10 years may have jaded me. An fo pretty much has to sing and dance to get my attention.

I will sniff them again in the a.m. and report back.


----------



## dubnica (Aug 23, 2010)

I ordered couple of samples too and I am not impressed.  I am not impressed wit WSP fragrances either.  I was happy with Southern Soapers fragrances, but I did not order enough of them...who knew.
I will have to try Scent Works.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 24, 2010)

try peak.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay, I sniffed, and not much was good. Anything with fruit was cloying, too sweet and had a touch of kids medicine smell.  The florals were not much better.  I only found three out of the thirty that I might order, but I wish they would offer smaller than the pound.  I don't think I'd want to get a pound before I ran a test batch. Anyway, the three I liked were:  Celtic Twilight, Northwoods and Vixen.  Even still, I don't think I will go for a pound until I read some reviews of them.  

Oh well.  :?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 24, 2010)

Did you get your order from second nature yet, Honor?
Their prices seem to be really good I was hoping their FOs would be too.


----------



## Deda (Aug 26, 2010)

Gah!  I ordered the Rosewood and the Ylang Ylang, looking for a cheaper alternative.  What a freaking disaster. 

These are THE worst smelling FOs in the world.  The samples were ok, I don't know why the bottles were so horrid, they smelled like burned grilled cheese.


----------



## dubnica (Aug 26, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Gah!  I ordered the Rosewood and the Ylang Ylang, looking for a cheaper alternative.  What a freaking disaster.
> 
> These are THE worst smelling FOs in the world.  The samples were ok, I don't know why the bottles were so horrid, they smelled like burned grilled cheese.



LOL that is funny.  Yes, you get what you pay for.  I also wanted to save money, ordered from WSP and I don't like them...so......now I ordered from BB and Scent Works so we shall see....
I did like Southern Soapers FO's a lot...darn.........


----------



## Harlow (Aug 26, 2010)

Good golly dubnica, I think this is the 5th thread you have posted your dislike of WSP scents in. *We get it *:roll: .


----------



## dubnica (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL...Sorry...but I was upset...I will shut up now.


----------



## Deda (Aug 26, 2010)

There are a few from WSP that I cannot live without.  Ocean Rain, amazing.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 26, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> There are a few from WSP that I cannot live without.  Ocean Rain, amazing.



Oh good...I have that one to soap.  I'm thinking soap bars...


----------



## honor435 (Aug 26, 2010)

I got my samples, I think they smelled good, I was disapointed that they didnt fill the glass drams full! its not enough to even scent a lotion.
 I like wsp! theres only a few I didnt like, im just mad about the shipping included deal, cause if I buy a jug of lotion( adore silk and satin) i have to pay shipping twice!! So, im kinda boycotting them, oops I did order a galllon of castor, becuase they did have the best price on that. I order almost all of my fos from peak and ng.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 27, 2010)

are they only 1/4 full like mine?
 I emailed them that I wasnt inpressed by the 1/4 full drams, I would have paid more for full ones.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 27, 2010)

Minewere only 1/5-1/4 full too. I made that mistake when I started out too. I offered sniffies in vials. My thought is that they were just to get a whiff, my customers had planned to actually use the oils so my 1st couple of sample vial customers set me straight :wink: .


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 27, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Deda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use that one for both my Sea Glass salt bars and CP bars.  Love it.

Am I the only one hooked on Aroma Haven and Day Star?  I haven't been disappointed with them yet.

Because of this thread, I'll wait to try the new co. until they have a better sample.  I would want to make a few bars before investing in a pound, even if the price IS good.


----------



## Deda (Aug 27, 2010)

Yum, Daystars Kazi-Kazi. It's a staple in my soap kitchen.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 27, 2010)

My favorites are Daystar & WSP.


----------



## dubnica (Aug 27, 2010)

I just received Blue Chamomile FO from Southern Soapers today and I just had to make soap right away.  It smell soooo good!  I mixed in some chamomile buds too...this one is for my grandson..


----------



## honor435 (Sep 8, 2010)

I do have to say I like cina pear, I used the small sample amt in a small amt of lotion, I really like it, but IM hooked on peak and ng.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I will stick with Nature's Garden and BB for now.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 9, 2010)

Just finished sniffing all of the samples that Tabitha ordered and so kindly forwarded to me.  There are only a few worth mentioning and half of those are kind of weird.

Brandy--Sweet but not too strong smells smooth with a whiff of something manly.  The manly whiff reminds me of Peak's Black Canyon.  Hmm, sweet layered over manly but there is something missing in the middle to bring it together.

Celtic Twilight-- Very clean scent, strong.  Not outstanding but kinda nice.

Citrus Spice--Probably my favorite out of the bunch.  Not too spicy like some spice blends seems like there is some berry in there.

Cucumber Cream--This is one of the weird ones but I really like it.  Don't know how it would be in a product because it smells like food.  Cucumbers with mayo.

Dracula--Not great but interesting, candy.

Forest Air--Mild, generic, would smell good as car air freshener, not bad but meh.

Northwoods--Lightly woodsy, clean.

Most of the others had a very similar flowery smell as if the same component was in all of them and it wasn't good.  The lavender frost was ok but I'm not a big fan of lavender and prefer the EO anyway.

If anyone else would like to try these there is still some smell in them.  The smallest imaginable samples though.  PM me with your address and I will pass them along.  It would be fun to see how many different people can sample the same set of sniffies


----------



## Mayren (Sep 17, 2010)

ya thanks for the heads up, I like Ah/Re lately... but Daystar's look inviting. 
BB is half bleh half yay for me.


----------



## LisaNY (Sep 26, 2010)

Mayren said:
			
		

> ya thanks for the heads up, I like Ah/Re lately... but Daystar's look inviting.
> BB is half bleh half yay for me.



ah/re - is that an abbreviation?  I can't seem to find this online.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 26, 2010)

Aroma Haven/Rustic Essentials.  Love 'em!


----------



## LisaNY (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

